# Front Brake Cable



## borgward (Aug 25, 2022)

1971 Raleigh Record Ladies. Weinmann 70 Vanouever 999 front center pull cable and housing. Housing approx 12' long, cable 24" long. The housing went into the lever assembly as I pulled really hard. The ferrule? at that end is not metal. Maybe nylon. Need to replace. I do not want to buy NOS if it has the same non metal end. Possible to build my own housing?

While I am at it the brakes do not stop well. Orange brake pads. Maybe they are old and hard. Good replacement pads? My Schwinn World Sport's rim brakes are great. No problem stopping from speed so I don't think it's a problem of rim vs disc brake. If you think about it, a rim brake is a disc brake.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2022)

I've seen new brake cable with housing that has the aluminum ferrules, you just have to look for it. The ends can also be salvaged off of used cables. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/261533461056?campid=5335809022
Koolstop makes replacement pads for quite a few applications. Worth the money if you actually use the bike.


----------



## borgward (Aug 26, 2022)

It's my daily driver so do need. Removed the old pad. says Weinmann on it, so probably original and dried out.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 26, 2022)

pictures always help.


----------

